# Oklahoma River Bottom Bucks.



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* River Buck. Have fun here.


----------



## GruBBworM

I hunt in Southern Oklahoma 


Carter and Johnston county


placed called Turkey creek 1,000's of acre's of public land wash ita river runs right by it

have to sperate the wa****a river because it wont let ya cuss on her and apparently there is a cussword in wa****a river 


lol


Jon


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bgoode

I hunt just one county away. I'm in Cotton County. How did you do this season? I ended up shooting three doe. Passed alot of good bucks and missed a really nice 9 pt. on November 7th. I had seen him a dozen times but never could get him in bow range. When I finally got my chance, 35 yards, buck fever got the best of me and I sent it about 3 - 5 inches over his back


----------



## River Buck

I took a nice 150 class 11 point buck, I have also seen a 200 class down in the river bottom but never got closer than 80 yards fom him.


----------



## River Buck

Are you close to Grandfield?


----------



## tstephens

Welcome I'm new here too just joined earlier this month. I hunt in osage county, didn't do to good this year let all the little ones walk:darkbeer:


----------



## River Buck

Do you know of any sites that will tell you about big bucks killed in Oklahoma this season.


----------



## River Buck

Do you hunt in Oklahoma?


----------



## bgoode

I live in Walters. I hunt just outside of town here and also around the Randlett area. Small world huh? The grandfield area is awesome, I'm assuming you hunt on the river and if so, i'm green with envy :wink:


----------



## River Buck

Yes I am on the river and have seen some huge bucks, just not close enough to get with a bow.


----------



## River Buck

I have not figured out how topost pics yet, as soon as I do I will post some.


----------



## bgoode

cant wait to see some pics. Are you leasing the river land? I've tried to lease a place on the river, but its borderline impossible.


----------



## River Buck

Yes I am leasing, do you know anything about the tillman buck. Where was it killed.


----------



## River Buck

I also heard someone killed a 34 pt somewhere near Davidson.


----------



## bgoode

I was actually in OKC when the the buck was scored at the expo. Pretty cool to watch it be announced as the new state record. I dont know exactly where it was killed, all I know is south of grandfield. I didnt hear about the 34pointer near davidson. There was one killed up by the wichita mountains though. They say it could be in the running for the new state record.


----------



## Lonestar63

Welcome to AT.

I live right by you in Burkburnett.

Hunt in Archer County though. 

I can see the Red from my house, i don't have a place to hunt on it yet though. Working on a deal for next year that should be pretty good.

I held the Sherman Wyman rack in my hands from a couple of years ago, that came off his place near the Red River East of Byers. Netted around 240" i believe, 30+ points, made North American Whitetail, and was the largest buck killed in TX that year.

Don't be on the net telling everyone how big the deer are here........:wink:


----------



## rycountryboy

:welcome: to AT


----------



## cedarridge

Haskell


----------



## LazyBowHunter22

I live in Washington County, hunt in Osage County mainly but after the poor showing this last season will probably be trying the Copan WMA.


----------



## wicked1Joe

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

